# Huế - 化, Vietnam's imperial city



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Huế (originally Phú Xuân - 富春) was the capital of vietnam from 1796-1945. The current wall city of Huế was built in 1802 under the reign emperor Gia Long after he defeat the Tay Son dynasty.

The city was mostly destroyed during the first and second Indochina war.

Starting with the ancient monument.


hue (56) by Kate McKenna, on Flickr


hue (7) by Kate McKenna, on Flickr


Hue by kimdokhac, on Flickr


hue (94) by Kate McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

hue (91) by Kate McKenna, on Flickr


hue (89) by Kate McKenna, on Flickr


Untitled by // Robert Herrmann, on Flickr


Tien Mu Pagoda by // Robert Herrmann, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

hue (75) by Kate McKenna, on Flickr


Somewhere in Hue by Kaj Bjurman, on Flickr


Hue - Minh Mạng Tomb by meenaghd, on Flickr


Hue - Citadel by meenaghd, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Long lanh đáy nước in trời by Ha Hai, on Flickr


Bên bóng thềm xưa - Beside an ancien contruction by Ha Hai, on Flickr


Huế by HQN, on Flickr


Hue Citadel by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Shrine by Macr1, on Flickr


Reading Room by Macr1, on Flickr


Old Gate by Macr1, on Flickr


Gateway by Macr1, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous images from Hue', great thread. :cheers:


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hue Citadel Gazebo by Marko Stavric, on Flickr


Old Hue by ethan.crowley, on Flickr


Hue - Citadel by meenaghd, on Flickr


Dragon statue by Macr1, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hué - tombeau de Minh Mang (3) by paulcaf74, on Flickr


Hué - tombeau de Minh Mang (9) by paulcaf74, on Flickr


Hué, ancienne capitale impériale, et ses alentours by Mais où est Davy, on Flickr


Hué, ancienne capitale impériale, et ses alentours by Mais où est Davy, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hué, ancienne capitale impériale, et ses alentours by Mais où est Davy, on Flickr


Hué - tombeau de Minh Mang (5) by paulcaf74, on Flickr


Forbidden City in Hue by drinkgoodwine77, on Flickr


049A Một góc lăng Vua Tự Đức by bathinh, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amazing photos , nice city , thanks for sharing ..


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Interesting... I sense something similar to the Ryukyu Dynasty's Shuri Castle in Okinawa...

Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hue - Citadel by meenaghd, on Flickr


Imperial City of Hué. Vietnam by Worlds In Focus, on Flickr


Hue Citadel by HQN, on Flickr


Hue - Thiên Mụ Pagoda by meenaghd, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

skyscraper03 said:


> Interesting... I sense something similar to the Ryukyu Dynasty's Shuri Castle in Okinawa...
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos.


probably the red roofing and cementing.. 
although Shuri castle's roofing is done in that way due to typhoons. so i think its mostly a mixture of coincidence and chinese influence.
Shuri is an older castle from the 1400s with strong Ming Chinese and Japanese influences, but with local Okinawan influences too (the shape of certain roofs is more similar to Okinawan tombs than things in China and Japan)

Hue's walled city came 400 years later and it shows more influence of later Asian influences and I even see some European influences in the design.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

^^

The house Nguyen is heavily influenced by the French. Hue's fortification is a mix of Vauban's star fort and traditional wall city.

P/s: Hue is in central Vietnam and typhoon is nothing new.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

HUE - Tu Duc Tomb by Central Coast Vietnam, on Flickr


around Hué royal citadel by Simona De Pascalis, on Flickr


Hue Citadel and imperial grounds 41 by Dan Costin, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

"Ancient" photos :lol:


Hué. Le Trésor du Palais impérial 1919-26 by manhhai, on Flickr


Hué. Palais impérial. Urnes des dynasties (bronze) 1919-26 by manhhai, on Flickr


Hué. Antichambre de la salle du Conseil des ministres 1919-26 by manhhai, on Flickr


Hué. Pagode et cour d'honneur du tombeau de Thieu Tri 1919-26 by manhhai, on Flickr


Fai Fou 1 by manhhai, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

The tomb of emperor Khải Định. He was called the half blood emperor by the conservatives because of his multicultural style. The complex was once criticised because of its western and Champa (an ancient Malay kingdom in Vietnam) influences.


Khai Dinh Tomb by BiMim, on Flickr


Lăng Khải Định (còn gọi là Ứng Lăng) by tyart.vn, on Flickr


La Residence Hotel & Spa - Khai Dinh Tomb by AppleTreeGroup, on Flickr


Khai Dinh Tomb (front view) by BiMim, on Flickr


King Khai Dinh 3 by BiMim, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ky Dai - Hue, Vietnam by inerich, on Flickr


Phu Xuan - Hue, Vietnam by inerich, on Flickr


Phu Xuan - Hue, Vietnam by inerich, on Flickr


Phu Xuan - Hue, Vietnam by inerich, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thi đấu cờ người - Human chees competition by Ha Hai, on Flickr

Human chess.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

The great corridor and the site of the old Hall of Cần Chánh (under restoration), the largest building in the citadel.


Vietnam - Hue Province - Đại Nội Huế - Hue Imperial Citadel by Leo-Wu, on Flickr

The site of the Hall of Kiến trung, the second largest and the most decorated building in the citadel.


Vietnam - Hue Province - Đại Nội Huế - Hue Imperial Citadel by Leo-Wu, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Vietnam - Hue, Thua Thien - Hue Province by Leo-Wu, on Flickr


Vietnam - Hue, Thua Thien - Hue Province by Leo-Wu, on Flickr


Vietnam - Hue, Thua Thien - Hue Province - Chùa Thiên Mụ (天姥寺) - Thien Mu Pagoda by Leo-Wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Hue


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos from Hue. :cheers:


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

5t (Five tons) allowed~ by Vu Pham in Vietnam, on Flickr


Hien Lam Pavilion inside the Imperial City, Hue city, Vietnam by Vu Pham in Vietnam, on Flickr


The Citadel, Hue Imperial City, Vietnam by Vu Pham in Vietnam, on Flickr


Thanh Toan tile-roofed bridge, Hue city, Vietnam by Vu Pham in Vietnam, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Life in Thiên Mụ Temple/天姥寺*

Thien Mu Pagoda by PawelBienkowski, on Flickr

Thien Mu pagoda by PawelBienkowski, on Flickr

Thien Mu pagoda by PawelBienkowski, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Some photos



shinichidang said:


> Vài hình ảnh về cổng chùa Huế
> 
> Chùa Diệu Đế
> 
> ...


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Citadel



shinichidang said:


> Vài hình ảnh về cổng chùa Huế
> 
> Chùa Diệu Đế
> 
> ...


VIET3989 General Museum by timusPics, on Flickr

VIET4076 Royal tomb of Minh Mang by timusPics, on Flickr

VIET4026 Royal tomb of Minh Mang- Stele Pavillion by timusPics, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Colonial Archiecture*

National Highschool
Quoc Hoc Hue High School - Hue Hotel La Residence by Hue Luxury Resort La Residence Hotel & Spa, on Flickr

Residence of the french governor of Annam
Hue Luxury Hotel La Residence - Exterior by Hue Luxury Resort La Residence Hotel & Spa, on Flickr

Hue Luxury Hotel La Residence - Hue's most spacious swimming pool by Hue Luxury Resort La Residence Hotel & Spa, on Flickr

Five Star Hotel Hue La Residence - Luxurious Le Parfum Restaurant by Hue Luxury Resort La Residence Hotel & Spa, on Flickr

Five Star Hotel Hue La Residence - Luxurious Le Parfum Restaurant by Hue Luxury Resort La Residence Hotel & Spa, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

The old French embassy

HUE - ANNAM - BUREAUX DE LA RESIDENCE SUPERIEURE by manhhai, on Flickr

ANNAM -- Hotel de la résidence supérieure by manhhai, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

National High School

Áo dài Quốc Học by ATnow, on Flickr

_MG_9085_1 by Han Minh Chu, on Flickr

Quoc Hoc Hue by Trần Nguyễn Nhật Nam, on Flickr

Quốc Học Huế by Bảo Quý, on Flickr


----------

